# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  Google Chrome 32.0.1700.76 Final  متصفح جوجل أحدث اصدار

## elbramg

*
 Google Chrome
 
 
 
 
 

 *-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
 
InFo

 تحميل متصفح الانترنت جوجل كروم Google Chrome  متصفح جوجل كروم القادم بقوة وبسرعة الصاروخ فسرعان ما اخذ مكانتة بين برامج التصفح الاخرى يمكنك من خلال Google Chrome  ان تشعر بالفارق من حيث سرعة فتح الصفحات فى التصفح وتستطيع فتح اكثر من  100 موقع فى ان واحد بدون اى مشاكل , وبه خاصية ترجمة اى موقع غريب لاى لغة  وتشغيل صفحات الويب المعقدة بشكل اسرع بكثير من غيرة وهو برنامج سهل  الاستخدام وبرنامج Google Chrome 32.0.1700.76  Final يقوم  بترتيب علامات تبويب الصفحات بالشكل الذى تريدة وبه اضافات  تلقائيه مثل الفلاش بلاير وغيره دون الحاجة الى تنصيبها خفيف جدا على حاسبك  وسريع واسهل وابسط من غيرة هذا هو المتصفح العملاق , كما يمتاز متصفح جوجل كروم بأنه آمن تماماً وبه جدار ناري قوى جدا يحميك اثناء تصفح الانترنت .
 
 
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
 
 بعض الاختصارات للمتصفح
 
 علآمه تبويب جديده = Ctrl + T
 
 نافذه جديده = Ctrl + N
 قص = Ctrl + X
 لصق = Ctrl + V
 نسخ = Ctrl + C
 البحث بالصفحه = Ctrl + F
 طباعه المحتوى = Ctrl + P
 الملفات المحمله = Ctrl + J
 تكبير حجم الصفحه = + + Ctrl
 تصغير حجم الصفحه = – +Ctr
 
 *-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

تحميل البرنامج – Download Google Chrome

من الموقع الرسمي

من هنا



 مقتطف : download google chrome,google chrome download,google chrome,جوجل كروم
 
 *-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*


*

----------

